# my little mice babies



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

what colorationare these im new to mice this is my first litter ie fawn aguotti ???


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

awwwww iccle babas


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

I WANT TO KEEP THEM AL THERE SO CUTE BUT MALES GOTTA GO ALL THE FEMALES WILL BE STAYING WOOO


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

On the yellow ones with pink eyes (like the mom), ruffle or blow the fur back a little when they're older, and if you have a blue undercoat, then they are argente. If not, then you probably have a recessive yellow. Do you know what the father is? Everything with white patches is known as "pied." The all white one is known as a PEW, or pink eyed white. The brown one with the white face looks like agouti to me, and the other brown one looks a little different. The off yellow ones maybe someone else can tell you.

I notice your mama's right eye looks weird, was it just the picture, or is it yellow and crusty like that in real life?


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

its always been like that since ive had her the father is a plane white mouse the pic makes her eye looks worse than it is its just the edge


----------

